
Boston Dynamics Spot - wojciechpolak
https://www.bostondynamics.com/spot
======
yellowapple
It'd be really nice if vendors for specialized hardware like this could give
at least a ballpark figure without me having to give a bunch of info to some
sales rep (if that's even possible; the "Contact Sales" button just brings me
to a page with no content - just the header and footer). Will Spot be $50?
$500? $5000? $500000? $50000000? How about Handle or Pick? If I don't have a
ballpark, I don't know if it's even worth calling for a quote.

This is a problem that seems to be endemic among vendors that sell things to
businesses; they always seem to be hush-hush with the price, which strongly
suggests to me that they're going to try to screw me.

~~~
kdtop
I figure the old adage still holds: "If you have to ask, it's too much."

~~~
yellowapple
What's insane is that vendors will do this even for products that are very
obviously not "too much". I shouldn't have to call a sales line and give a
bunch of information just to get a ballpark figure on what a urinal cake will
cost me, lol.

------
djohnston
It seems like they are discouraging individual non corporate purchasers. Can't
a man have his robotic dog?

~~~
octomiao
I guess it will be quite expensive.

------
momentmaker
black mirror in the making :)

------
YuccaGloriosa
Raas

